# Joe Bidden's GSD!



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I just saw this and thought I would share the first pictures of Joe Bidden's GSD puppy. He's adorable! Definitely good publicity for all of us!

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/28221617?GT1=43001

Hopefully now people will _think _before they label our dogs "vicious."


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Ah he should get onto this forum and learn stuff too, that puppy is cute.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

POsted several times already. I think the link to the picture was posted as well.

Re: Biden got a GSD!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry! I hadn't seen it.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=896996&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------

